# Deported from Saudi Arabia in the Year 2008..



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone let me know whether I can enter Saudi Arabia again as I have been deported from there in the year 2008 due to my sponsor cheated me upon reaching there.

Looking forward for your reply.

Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## MuhammadHussain (May 22, 2012)

@ shamim9026!

I am not sure about what was your case exactly. But the maximum ban to entry in Saudi in most of the cases is 02 years. Your local Saudi Consulate/Embassy should be able to advise you better.

Good Luck!


----------

